# انا كرهت الدنيا



## aymandoss (23 مارس 2012)

انا اتخنقت وتعبت من الدنيا دى انا يارب مش عايز الدنيا مش عايز اعيش فيها ولا عايز اى حاجه فيها انتى فيك ايه يادنيا يتحب كلك مشاكل كلك حزن كلك الم وتعب حتى المتع اللى فيك فانيه حتى الضحكه اللى فيك مش دايما والناس تضحك على بعض واللى يملحس لتانى لمصلحه 
ايه يادنيا الناس فيك وحشه ليه ! والمتع اللى فيك زائله كلك على بعض ينتهى يبقى فيك ايه يتحب ونقول لبعض الدنيا ربيع والجو بديع عيش ياعم فى دنياك واضحك لدنيا خلى الدنيا تضحك ليك لالالالالالالالالالا لاسف تضحك الدنيا عليه 
ناس كتيره اللى فاكره ان الدنيا دايما يوجد واحد زميلى امس زوجته بتصحيه عشان يروح الشغل وجدته مات دون مرض او سابق انزار وامثله كتيره وادى البابا شنوده راح بعد عمر وتعب ورعايا لنا وتركنا يتمه 
لا يارب لا يارب خدنى عندك وخلينى فى حضنك انا عايزك انت عايز حضنك الابوى 
كفايه يادنيا مشاكل كفايه يادنيا تضحكى على الناس اللى بتفترى على اخواتهم واللى يقتل واللى يسرق واللى همه مصالحه وبس 
تعالى يارب انجدى من همى ومشاكلى تعالى يارب حتى ولو تتركنى للتجارب تعالى خليك معى المر معك عسل يارب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2012)

مافيش حاجه دايمه فى الدنيا  يا اخى--- لا الحزن دايم و لا الفرح دايم-- بتعدى علينا الايام-- ايام كثيره حزينه و ايام  تانيا فيها فرح و ايام فيها مشاكل و ايام كوارس و لحظات سعاده جميله-- و و و و بس المهم مافيش حاجه بتبقا على حالها مهما طال الحال مسيره بيعدى--  ربنا موجود-- و هو ده رجائنا و عزانا--- تشدد و تشجع الرب معك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

> تعالى يارب انجدى من همى ومشاكلى تعالى يارب حتى ولو تتركنى للتجارب تعالى خليك معى المر معك عسل يارب


يسوع معك دوما أخي الحبيب ​


----------



## KARMA777 (22 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يفرج كربك وكربى ويزيل عنك الهم والحزن وعنى


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (22 أبريل 2012)

وأنا تعبت منها و كرهتها أكثر منك بكثير


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 أبريل 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> وأنا تعبت منها و كرهتها أكثر منك بكثير


ايه التشاءوم ده
بلاش كده وخلينا ننظر للامام 

ونعمل اللى علينا ونسيب الموضوع فى ايد ربنا
واهم حاجه الصلاة لله هيه مفنتاح كل شىء
مش عايز اشوف الكلام ده تانى 
ربنا يسعدكم
​


----------

